# The Whole World looks on



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

Windsor looks good to me. The two boys in there uniforms. A good show


----------



## Amigo (May 19, 2018)

Nobody does pomp and ceremony like the Brits!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 19, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Nobody does pomp and ceremony like the Brits!


I did have a peep Amigo...pomp & ceremony with a little Chicago pizzazz thrown in... I bet that livened up the congregation...does Victoria Beckham ever smile?


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

I Viccy does not smile much .


----------



## Bubbsie (May 19, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I Viccy does not smile much .


She looked sullen & petulant Hobie...just for once she could have smiled...not too much to ask is it.


----------



## Sally71 (May 19, 2018)

Her face would crack!  I believe she once said that she doesn't like her smile, she thinks it makes her look ugly; does she not realise how bl**dy miserable she always looks not smiling, and that anything would be an improvement on that?!  Would make her look more human and less like a robot too!

Loving the wedding - hadn't expected to watch all of it but you get hooked in don't you.  May Harry and Meghan  have a long and happy life together


----------



## Bubbsie (May 19, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> Her face would crack!  I believe she once said that she doesn't like her smile, she thinks it makes her look ugly; does she not realise how bl**dy miserable she always looks not smiling, and that anything would be an improvement on that?!  Would make her look more human and less like a robot too!
> 
> Loving the wedding - hadn't expected to watch all of it but you get hooked in don't you.  May Harry and Meghan  have a long and happy life together


She looked ridiculous with that non-look Sally...I was determined not to watch if...it was on in the background...but...I did watch it...yes I did get hooked on it.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

Can you imagine Davey saying lets go out for laugh on fri nt ? .


----------



## Amigo (May 19, 2018)

The black American preacher was a hoot. The bemused looks on some of the senior royals faces! 
Not the usual stuffy wedding!


----------



## Lanny (May 19, 2018)

I was surprised at the very dark winter colours a lot of ladies wore! And Victoria Beckham’s very dark navy with her sullenness: it’s a wedding; not a funeral! I was surprised to hear but, loved Stand by Me! And the bueatiful cello being played by the 19 year old! The cello is my favourite instrument: the violin can get squeaky & high pitched but, the cello; never! It was a very different Royal Wedding & I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Lilian (May 19, 2018)

I wonder what made the dress be worth £100,000.    I guess we will find out at some stage.


----------



## Amigo (May 19, 2018)

Lilian said:


> I wonder what made the dress be worth £100,000.    I guess we will find out at some stage.



At least she paid for the dress herself. It was very classy I thought but very plain. With the boat neck, it needed a necklace of some kind. I think it had some reference to all the Commonwealth countries stitched into it somewhere or maybe that was the veil.


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2018)

Well have we heard from any 'official' source that it cost £100K? - I don't think so.

However someone had to embroider 53 different Commonwealth country's flowers around the edges of the veil/Train so I can't imagine you could programme a jacquard machine to do it, hence maybe thy had to all be hand done?  Which couldn't be done in an afternoon LOL

My husband says someone told Mrs Miserable (aka Beckham) that women get lines from smiling hence she doesn't.  She'd have looked better with a ruddy big titfer that completely hid her whole face.  Think Camilla tried LOL

It wasn't about any of them though was it!  I knew I'd seen that tiara before - I had - old Royal photos like eg the 1953 Coronation, and earlier, of HM's grandma, Queen Mary.  She was another woman who didn't smile a lot - but she didn't ever look 'bland' - simply very 'stately' - and when she did smile - WOW.

Both the Queen and Prince Philip gave the Episcopal Bishop their full attention and heard every word properly.  Bet neither of them have ever heard the like before!  Wonderful message delivered in a very modern way!


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

Harry & The Invictus Games. A good bloke


----------



## mikeyB (May 19, 2018)

I have managed so far today to have avoided a single minute of the wedding. I have nothing against the Royal Family, but I am implacably opposed to the fact that just by being born, some folk have life long entitlement to use public money to live a life without the stress of ever being unemployed, or indeed ever having to look for a job, or worry about a pension. In the 21st century it’s an abomination, an insult to the peasants like us.


----------



## Amigo (May 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I have managed so far today to have avoided a single minute of the wedding. I have nothing against the Royal Family, but I am implacably opposed to the fact that just by being born, some folk have life long entitlement to use public money to live a life without the stress of ever being unemployed, or indeed ever having to look for a job, or worry about a pension. In the 21st century it’s an abomination, an insult to the peasants like us.



Oh you old romantic you!


----------



## SB2015 (May 19, 2018)

Spent the day on Handa Island in Scotland, which gave us sightings of puffins, guilemots, fulmars, artist skuas, great skuas, ...  mush better than wasting time watching the royal wedding.


----------



## Lilian (May 20, 2018)

The Liverpool Echo reckons the dress cost £387,000, Flowers £110,000, wedding ring £250,000, wedding cake £50,000 and security £30 million.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Lilian said:


> The Liverpool Echo reckons the dress cost £387,000, Flowers £110,000, wedding ring £250,000, wedding cake £50,000 and security £30 million.


We have no idea whether those costs are right Lillian...however it's obvious it certainly cost 'us' a great deal...in these days of austerity...underfunding in many services...homelessness...budget cutting for social  & local authority services...the NHS...the extravagance is certainly a reminder of how things should not be done...Harry might be a good bloke...Meghan may indeed 'shake up' the royal image...somehow I doubt that...we need to consider where our priorities are.


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2018)

Yeah - but who actually footed the bills anyway? - we have absolutely no idea about that either!


----------



## Amigo (May 20, 2018)

I wonder how much the event brought into the country though? 

Thank goodness Trump didn’t get an invite, the security bill would have doubled!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I wonder how much the event brought into the country though?
> 
> Thank goodness Trump didn’t get an invite, the security bill would have doubled!


Certainly not what it cost us Amigo...and Trump will be here soon enough in a couple of months.


----------



## Amigo (May 20, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Certainly not what it cost us Amigo...and Trump will be here soon enough in a couple of months.



Oh yippee...something to look forward to!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Oh yippee...something to look forward to!


OMG don't say that Amigo...I'll probably be on duty later that day...can you imagine the protests when he arrives.


----------



## Amigo (May 20, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> OMG don't say that Amigo...I'll probably be on duty later that day...can you imagine the protests when he arrives.



You and me both Bubbsie! 

Actually I doubt he’ll make it north and we’ll probably not even notice!


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2018)

Have you seen the pics of the two of them in the ELECTRIC E type JAG. I loved the RR & other cars yesterday


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2018)

Yes thanks Hobie - I thoroughly enjoyed all that was made public and televised and will continue to do so, with you - and millions of others worldwide - quite happily too!

I am more than quite a lot bemused by the fact that everything like this now overwhelms me and makes me cry though.  Matter of fact, I shed a tear or two watching the heart transplant documentary that was on the other night too - just magnificent as well but in such a different way.

Seeing this morning the comments in the Press about how nervous Harry was, this gave me some pause for thought.  Although he's always been in the limelight from birth of course the spotlight has never been on him personally before, has it?  Always as a spokesman for eg Invictus or Sentabale, or whatever.  Not on Prince Henry himself.

I think in a lot of ways, it was actually easier for William in much more formal surroundings in the Abbey and on the balcony he's always been used to be on, with the crowds 'miles' away the other side of those railings.


----------



## mikeyB (May 21, 2018)

Aye, it’s always easier when you don’t have to mix with hoi polloi.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 21, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You and me both Bubbsie!
> 
> Actually I doubt he’ll make it north and we’ll probably not even notice!


I'm not so sure you're right Amigo...I think all sorts of people will be protesting in all sorts of places...even those that wouldn't ordinarily...even the hoi polloi...no doubt he'll want to take a trip up to Scotland to visit his golf empire...he'll get a warm welcome there


----------



## Amigo (May 21, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I'm not so sure you're right Amigo...I think all sorts of people will be protesting in all sorts of places...even those that wouldn't ordinarily...even the hoi polloi...no doubt he'll want to take a trip up to Scotland to visit his golf empire...he'll get a warm welcome there



Well apparently he’s used to a stormy time Bubbsie!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 21, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Well apparently he’s used to a stormy time Bubbsie!


Brilliant Amigo...couldn't have put it better.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 21, 2018)

Well, I was asleep, the wife woke me up as she thought the American preacher was hysterical in that setting.... After a Hallelujah & a couple of Amen's, I went back to bed....


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2018)

This country did look good on The Tour of Yorkshire & Windsor. The cars out of this world ?


----------



## zuludog (May 22, 2018)

I've heard that the Fleet Street journos have started a book on how long it will last


----------



## Vince_UK (May 22, 2018)

I have a brilliant skit photo that is cirulating the Chinese chat forums in English I may add.
I am tempted to post it but I feel that is could be considered in bad taste mut it really is very humourous.


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2018)

Don’t be a tease, Vince. PM?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Well, I was asleep, the wife woke me up as she thought the American preacher was hysterical in that setting.... After a Hallelujah & a couple of Amen's, I went back to bed....


It was certainly something they're not used to at a royal wedding...although Charlie will be used to with his love of gospel music which cab be quite fiery & passionate.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

..





Vince_UK said:


> I have a brilliant skit photo that is cirulating the Chinese chat forums in English I may add.
> I am tempted to post it but I feel that is could be considered in bad taste mut it really is very humourous.


Saw it Vince...I think you may be right there...I wouldn't spread that around


----------



## Vince_UK (May 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> ..
> Saw it Vince...I think you may be right there...I wouldn't spread that around


Ialways take Legal Advice  (except when I disagree).


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Ialways take Legal Advice  (except when I disagree).


.


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2018)

On Google box tonight.


----------

